# A poem for bow hunters



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Re-Vision#Nineteen Point Five by David Parsons

There is a place that I go
With my arrows and my bow
Beyond the cities rusted gate
my devil and angel
Sit and wait

Following trails left behind
By ancient footsteps through my mind
Into the garden
There I find

Raven talking to brother crow
Eagle searching for my soul 
Rabbit hides from its daggered grasp
Wolf watches as I pass
Deer grazing in this place
Where sometimes you may 
See Gods face

Gazing into endless sky
Counting blessings
The wind wispers 
Why

WE KILL
TO LIVE
AND LIVE
TO DIE


----------

